# Trailer Reabuild



## Jameshagerty (Mar 17, 2012)

Im rebuilding a trailer that has a Steel frame and wooden sides(its a small lawn mower trailer made for a go kart) any idea's on if i just use ply wood or wooden boards?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Depends on if you want gaps in the floor or not. Using treated planks will make the floor stronger, but the plywood will give you a smooth, solid floor with no leaks. If you ever think you might haul dirt or something like that with the trailer, then I'd go plywood. If not, the gaps in the planks will help water and dirt flow off the trailer and keep the deck cleaner.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with Country boy, all depends on what you are hauling. 

Plywood with marine grade paint would be one option, but pressure treated planks would, I suspect, be tougher and last longer.

My trailer has pressure treated planks and has been virtually maintenance free since I got it in 2004.


----------



## Jameshagerty (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you! This has helped loads  Im gonna go with planks as it is only really ever user for logs and boxes of items  Thanks again!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Just make sure if you use planks to keep an even spacing between the boards. If you put them snug together, they may warp in wet weather as they expand and try to move. I'd leave 3/16"-1/4" gap between them all. An easy way to do that is to use a bolt or nail between the boards so you get the spacing the same.


----------



## Jameshagerty (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok thank you!


----------

